
Morph of a Nerd CEO -  How Hard Will You Work? - goodgoblin
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2007/03/morph_of_a_nerd.html
======
zkinion
Management really isn't that difficult. Its just unfamiliar because we've been
told what to do for a really really long time, and finally having to tell
yourself to tell somebody else what to do might seem strange. Its all in
thinking outside of your head and paying attention to what is going on, and
seeing things from other's perspectives.

------
far33d
The 10 rules at the bottom are the characteristics of good managers, startup
or not. Unfortunately, most managers fall victim to a few of these, especially
#2 (Never waste time justifying past decisions or trying to rescue failures)
and #10 (Be honest). It's amazing how often bad managers fail at both at the
same time.

